# Fluval EBI - Nano planted



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Decided to tear down my 2.5 gal and setup a nice taller nano tank for my bedroom. Got this tank from a BCAquaria member couple weeks ago. Finally have the time to set up the tank.

Day 1 - Driftwood was soaked for almost 2 weeks, picked up Paintball CO2 setup (waiting for nicer diffusers to come in, right now just using a cheapo one from JL Aquatics) and planted trimmings and plantlets from my 75 gal tank.

Plants - Staurogyne Repens, alternanthera reineckii mini, hygrophila siamensis, stargrass, Ludwigia Palustris, and a little bit of Bacopa Australis (the ones in my tank getting eaten so moved a few bare stems to hopefully grow them back out)
Looking to add a nice halfmoon betta and a couple ottos into the tank once tank stablizes.

Plan to have this tank also being high tech to ensure the alternanthera grow nicely, and dosing EI


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks great! I'm so glad the tank went to such a great home!


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Day 2 - tank starting to clear up ... will see how the plants respond in a couple of weeks ... hopefully will see more growth







couple of plants got uprooted but will let them float a bit and grow some roots before I replant them


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Added ten of these boraras brigittae to the tank today in addition to the halfmoon betta that I got a few days ago.







The betta bit it's tail on it's way back home, so I will let it grow back it's tail before I post a pic of him. Right now it seems like the micro rasboras are keeping him interested an swimming around without having him being much of a threat as the rasboras are so much faster than him.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Day 12 - plants starting to fill in, I got 7 rasboras left (don't think the betta ate any, think it is just water parameters and acclimation). The 7 that are left seem to be doing really well. You can even see the betta with the missing chunk of tail at the moment but it's growing back. All the plants are growing nicely














Side by side comparison of day 2 versus day 12


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

day 17


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Day 19 - Stargrass really starting to grow


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Latest update, 5 Brigittaes are left since second week of adding them, their population seem to really have stablized now. Added 6 Maculatus that I got from Fish Addicts (finally have chance to go back to check them out again, last time I went there was the outtage)
Day 23







Pics of the Maculatus














Both species mingling


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Pulled out the Hygros, and replaced them with trimmings of the stargrass since Wednesday, started to fill in nicely! All the other plants have grown a bit since last week. Surprisingly one of my oto ended up having popped eyes and signs of dropsy with the bloated body and pinecone-like scale protrusions for two days since Thursday, but after the water change on Friday, it recovered and the eyes are not back in place since Saturday! I have a feeling that it might be the water quality that got affected when I uprooted the Hygro and replanted with the stargrass. So once I did a water change, things improved.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

jiayaw said:


> View attachment 103009
> 
> Pulled out the Hygros, and replaced them with trimmings of the stargrass since Wednesday, started to fill in nicely! All the other plants have grown a bit since last week. Surprisingly one of my oto ended up having popped eyes and signs of dropsy with the bloated body and pinecone-like scale protrusions for two days since Thursday, but after the water change on Friday, it recovered and the eyes are not back in place since Saturday! I have a feeling that it might be the water quality that got affected when I uprooted the Hygro and replanted with the stargrass. So once I did a water change, things improved.


I'm so jealous of this tank. It's absolutely gorgeous!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

pandakami said:


> I'm so jealous of this tank. It's absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Let's see some pics of your tanks too, I see from your signature that you got 3 different tanks!


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

jiayaw said:


> Thanks! Let's see some pics of your tanks too, I see from your signature that you got 3 different tanks!


Haha actually I'm just reopening my 5.5g. Took my tanks down a long while back but I've missed it so much i decided to reopen a small one. And since I have limited cash now, most of my tank is fake plants till I get some money for lowtech low maintenance ones c:

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow it's really coming along!
Just wondering where you got the Brigittaes from?


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Wow it's really coming along!
> Just wondering where you got the Brigittaes from?


I got them from aquariums west. The maculatus I got from fish addicts


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Day 35 before and after trimming pic (the plant trimmings were planted back into my 75 gal because the stargrass there somehow started to melt)
Before trimming







After Trimming


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice tank!


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Nice tank!


Thanks! Glad you liked it


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good. This nano tanks really amaze me....it shows how far the hobby has come and how creative you can be with a microscape. Right on. I want one on my desk.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

gotta trim the tank soon as it is looking like a jungle and recently have to battle some algae outbreak so I won't share any whole tank pics yet but here are some pics of the inhabitants in the tank
the brigittae Rasboras are looking awesome 







The maculata Rasbora







I think this was actually a strawberry rasbora that was mixed with the maculatas I bought ... now that the spot is more prominent..


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope your battle with algae will be successful! Your brigittae rasboras are beautiful, may I ask where you got them?


----------

